# Back at it after 7 years



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* David. Have fun here.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## yello mello lab (Feb 13, 2009)

Glad to see you on AT.:wink::welcomesign:


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Good to see your back at it.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

